# 2010 Chevy Camaro SS



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Got my new Camaro, hows it look? 













I guess I can keep on wishing !!!!! Man, this is one awesome looking ride !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 16, 2009)

still can't tell if I like it or not! but I'm a ford guy.


----------



## short stop (Jul 16, 2009)

Its  a    real mean  lookin ride ..
    The  Orange  color  doesnt  do anything for  me ..

   Black  or  Red   even Yellow    would  float  my boat ..

  And    everytime I see  a camaro   no matter    what yr model  --I  start   kickin myself in the  rear  for  selling  my 69 z28     in   1993  for   $7500   
  Yes   Im an idiot .....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2009)

Im diggin the new SS also. 

 I want one all blacked out, no racerboy stripes for me. (unless its free then its ok)


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, for the $$$ - Id rather have a '67...  Less plastic and more Horse's... 

But hey, that's just me  







NICE RIDE...

Ron


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

I like my Camaros generations 1 thru 4 but these new ones just dont cut for me.Looked at several, set in a couple and it just doesnt do anything for me. The rear light and rear end looks bad


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 16, 2009)

Man, I bought myself a new one about 2 weeks ago.
Black/black with all the bells and whistles. Ran like a champ. Best looking thing on the road. 





The only complaint I had was when I woke up the next morning and looked out the window I realized it was a dream.........


  It was fun while it lasted though...


(only way I will be able to have one)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

I am not a car man by any stretch, but this thing floats my boat....seriously floats it!  something about 426 HP might be what it is

I cant believe the attention this car has garnered since we unveiled it back on May the 6th.

so far our first 60 cars are already spoken for!  if you want one then you have to order and it will be a december or january delivery.  more than 23,000 have been ordered already!

we had 5 come in on tuesday and of course the people who ordered (some as early as august or september of last year) flock in and get them as soon as they get the call!

the cyber gray is probably my favorite, but the black is something serious too!  oh who am I kidding they are all something serious


----------



## Trizey (Jul 16, 2009)

Um yeah....I'll take the one that JT posted.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

couple more


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

red jewel...


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate to say it being that I hate Crysler products but the new Challenger is better looking and cleaner (true to form versus the original) than the Camaro. Why couldnt they just keep it more like the original 67. Would have been cheaper to build and more appealing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

silver ice


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> I hate to say it being that I hate Crysler products but the new Challenger is better looking and cleaner (true to form versus the original) than the Camaro. Why couldnt they just keep it more like the original 67. Would have been cheaper to build and more appealing.




was built more closely to a 69.  Ive had them side by side here and its amazing how much they resemble each other.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

yall can look at a bunch of em here

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14434


----------



## UXO (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful cars from the front and the side, but for some reason I just can't stand the rear of these things.  It just doesn't seem to fit the rest of the car.  I won't lie though, I'd still rock one!


----------



## leadoff (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the new trend the car companies have gone with by copying the original styling of the car.  I believe Ford started first with the new Thunderbird unveiled a few years back then with the reworking of the Mustang to be more Steve McQueen-ish.   I love the new Dodge Chargers and Challengers, as well!  That new Challenger makes you do a double-take!  

I like this "new" nostalgic look for the Camaro.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall can look at a bunch of em here
> 
> http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14434



JT,

The big question........When are the convertibles coming out? What will a loaded SS Convertible cost versus the coupe?

Robert


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 16, 2009)

The rear end is where they lost it. Looks like a camry.
Most people will see the back end most of the time and it doesnt do the job.
The sweep from the rear quarter to the front door is overkill and too european sports car.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Bruz said:


> JT,
> 
> The big question........When are the convertibles coming out? What will a loaded SS Convertible cost versus the coupe?
> 
> Robert



the converts are still a year away.  they are calling it a 2011 model, but have said it will be late next year before we see them.

no idea on ragtop prices yet, but a loaded up SS coupe is a hair under 40k


----------



## ryano (Jul 16, 2009)

Marlin_444 said:


> Less plastic and more Horse's...
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



I doubt very seriously that 67 you posted has more "horses" than the new SS Camaro and I guarantee you it wont touch it in the 1/4 mile, top speed nor on a backwoods country mountain road either.

Old iron is nice but its slowwwwwwwwww compared to the numbers todays muscle cars put up.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> The rear end is where they lost it. Looks like a camry.
> Most people will see the back end most of the time and it doesnt do the job.
> The sweep from the rear quarter to the front door is overkill and too european sports car.



first I have heard camry  I like the straight on look of the back much better than the side view of the tail.

this car is definitely not for everyone and I can understand that because everyone has their own tastes, but the sales and orders definitely speak for themselves on the popularity.  again more than 23,000 have been spoken for


here is a straight on back


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 16, 2009)

I like!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> I doubt very seriously that 67 you posted has more "horses" than the new SS Camaro and I guarantee you it wont touch it in the 1/4 mile, top speed nor on a backwoods country mountain road either.
> 
> Old iron is nice but its slowwwwwwwwww compared to the numbers todays muscle cars put up.



You are dead on Ryan. 422 horsepower on the new ones with the 6.2 liter engine.


----------



## leadoff (Jul 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> I doubt very seriously that 67 you posted has more "horses" than the new SS Camaro and I guarantee you it wont touch it in the 1/4 mile, top speed nor on a backwoods country mountain road either.
> 
> Old iron is nice but its slowwwwwwwwww compared to the numbers todays muscle cars put up.



Yeah, you're right Ryano...but with all those new-fangled computer doo-hickeys and what-nots running the engine, you can't pop open the hood and bust out a monologue like this with all your bros huddled around your ride: Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, alright. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper Edelbrock intakes, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some ****** muscle.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> You are dead on Ryan. 422 horsepower on the new ones with the 6.2 liter engine.



426 actually

400 on the automatic and 426 manual


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> 426 actually



That's just what I read Jim. Take it up with GM. 




Chevrolet is finally going to produce their most talked about addition of their upcoming product line.... the 2010 Camaro. It boasts a 6.2-liter, 422-horsepower LS3, optional with six-speed manual in the SS models. The fuel economy of the 5th Generation of one of America's iconic musclecars matches anything GTO,Challenger or Mustang bring to the table. No one can deny that the previous generations of this engine "LT1" "LS1" are some of the greatest engines devised and I personally can't wait to see what this baby can do.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not interested in a Government Motors vehicle!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's just what I read Jim. Take it up with GM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



old info...get with the times man


----------



## ryano (Jul 16, 2009)

leadoff said:


> Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, alright. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper Edelbrock intakes, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some ****** muscle.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 16, 2009)

You know....we (at least I did) went through similar dislikes with the styling of the 4th gen Camaros....93-02. At 1st I thought they looked like a hunched up rat when looking at it from the front. From what I've read, people had similar comments back in 1970 (2nd gen) when they made them with the big round headlights and longer front ends....then again in 1982 when they made the 3rd gen. These Camaros will likely 'grow' on the public in a year or so.


----------



## tcward (Jul 16, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Sorry, I'm not interested in a Government Motors vehicle!



Yeah, you get an 8x10 of Obama with every purchase!


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

ryano said:


> I doubt very seriously that 67 you posted has more "horses" than the new SS Camaro and I guarantee you it wont touch it in the 1/4 mile, top speed nor on a backwoods country mountain road either.
> 
> Old iron is nice but its slowwwwwwwwww compared to the numbers todays muscle cars put up.



maybe in stock form the old iron may be slow, but WHY have one stock to start with, Older cars have way more attitude, and are tons cooler than the new plastics, plus in 10 years the old iron will still be holding or gaining more in value. Unless you park one of these things in a climate controlled building and put a car cover on it and dont drive it you would be lucky to get a quarter of your money out of it.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

tcward said:


> Yeah, you get an 8x10 of Obama with every purchase!



I wouldnt buy one but if I did I would really have to ask for 2 of Obama's pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought I read where the new Mustang ate the Camaro's lunch with far less horsepower??

I'm GM fan, but was disappointed with that news.


----------



## JigNchunk (Jul 16, 2009)

Hooked, you heard far wrong. www.motortrend.com did the test


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2009)

tcward said:


> Yeah, you get an 8x10 of Obama with every purchase!



Yea, but what is really bad is that it is a picture of his back and not his front ... well, maybe that ain't so bad.


----------



## mikee (Jul 18, 2009)

*camaro???*

GM blew this they used a Japanese guy to design it.  You might as well let Obama design it!!!!!!!!.  Ford and Chrysler cars both look like a retro but the GM smiles like a Cheshire cat or a Cadilac front clip.  The Foose design years ago was much better.  Hope they sell, but of course Obamais your Pres.


----------



## cowboyron (Jul 18, 2009)

Wild Turkey said:


> I hate to say it being that I hate Crysler products but the new Challenger is better looking and cleaner (true to form versus the original) than the Camaro. Why couldnt they just keep it more like the original 67. Would have been cheaper to build and more appealing.



I'm with you on this one....that new Challenger is Sweet!!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty, buy id still take the challenger rt-8 first


----------



## insanehunter (Aug 20, 2009)

i like the 67-69 a lot better


----------



## billy673 (Aug 20, 2009)

that new camaro is the baddest ride out there besides the vette.


----------



## mrmanners (Aug 21, 2009)

billy673 said:


> that new camaro is the baddest ride out there besides the vette.



2x on that.  They look really AWESOME.


----------



## billy673 (Aug 21, 2009)

mrmanners said:


> 2x on that.  They look really AWESOME.



Chevy Power !


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Aug 21, 2009)

ryano said:


> I doubt very seriously that 67 you posted has more "horses" than the new SS Camaro and I guarantee you it wont touch it in the 1/4 mile, top speed nor on a backwoods country mountain road either.
> 
> Old iron is nice but its slowwwwwwwwww compared to the numbers todays muscle cars put up.



Well for  40k i could get a built 93-96 TOYOTA supra that wil outrun, outhandle and look better. 
 Also cant remember the #s on a 69 zl1 camaro but im sure it made more hp and ran better than this thing they call a camaro.
By the way who sells more mustang or camaro?
Another failed attempt by GM!!!


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Aug 23, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Well for  40k i could get a built 93-96 TOYOTA supra that wil outrun, outhandle and look better.
> Also cant remember the #s on a 69 zl1 camaro but im sure it made more hp and ran better than this thing they call a camaro.
> By the way who sells more mustang or camaro?
> Another failed attempt by GM!!!



Actually, you can spend $40k to get the Supra with a billion miles on it and spend another $25k to make it go fast.


----------



## tcward (Aug 23, 2009)

billy673 said:


> Chevy Power !



That is now OBAMA POWER!


----------



## jason99ws6 (Aug 30, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Well for  40k i could get a built 93-96 TOYOTA supra that wil outrun, outhandle and look better.
> Also cant remember the #s on a 69 zl1 camaro but im sure it made more hp and ran better than this thing they call a camaro.
> By the way who sells more mustang or camaro?
> Another failed attempt by GM!!!




Actually the COPO camaro or the ZL1 car was rated at 425hp which actually put down probably well under 325RWHP which is where it counts.  The 2010 are consistently putting down 350+ to the rear wheels.  which with the drivetrain loss on the LS3 motor, puts it roughly around a 440-450ish HP motor.  Sad part is they are heavy pigs at around 3900lbs.  But they do get 18/26mpg.   Try that with a carb'd 427 chevy.   

The V6 car actually pust down almost as much HP as the Mustangs V8.  I think within 5-10hp if i recall.  Not to mention its 95hp better than Mustangs V6.  

Trust me, with my job, i know all there is to know about this car.   Not to mention i do performance work on the 98-02's.  

Nice car but not worth the 40k tag in my opinion.  But to each their own.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 30, 2009)

Well "'Hennessey" went ahead and sunk their teeth in the new Camaro and made quite a mark.  Introducing the new Hennessey 'Z28'.   

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WbfVziYAwQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WbfVziYAwQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## jason99ws6 (Aug 30, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well "'Hennessey" went ahead and sunk their teeth in the new Camaro and made quite a mark.  Introducing the new Hennessey 'Z28'.
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WbfVziYAwQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WbfVziYAwQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



The Hennessy is nice but you can (and my friends shop in Cummings) has already achieved 530+ with just heads, cam, exhaust and tuning.   Not to mention that Hennessy car is god awful expensive.  I know a Yellow SS that just went for the same package.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 30, 2009)

Jason, with what you have written, i'm shocked. Are you serious about the 1969 ZL-1?????? Baffles me to no end. That motor was a beast! Super Chevy or somebody did a dyno on an original, not modded at all and it' dynoed over 500bhp . Chevy had to list that it had "only" had 430hp because of power to weight ratio. Go to HowStuffWorks.com and go to the muscle cars and find the COPO and Yenkos, also the L88 Vettes.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 2, 2009)

*camaro gettin owned*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4FUOnSeFZI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l4FUOnSeFZI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

And he let him go first


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 2, 2009)

Just one more!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U3MllrsyUes&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U3MllrsyUes&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 2, 2009)

93f1fiddy, you can't honestly expect a N/A Camaro to beat a turbo'd Supra can you? That Supra has a better and longer power band than that LS Chevy. But "gas burners" are getting so overused. Its like beating a dead horse now. I prefer the raw power of a diesel anyday.... 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cV0XJePUitI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cV0XJePUitI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

And thats a truck thats slightly newer than the one I have right now.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 3, 2009)

camaro's were nitrous cars!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> By the way who sells more mustang or camaro?
> Another failed attempt by GM!!!



the camaro has outsold the mustang for the last 3 straight months...

http://www.camaro5.com/?p=2026


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> camaro's were nitrous cars!!



Doesn't mean much. A Camaro (nitrous or not) is still no match for a modded Supra. And besides, both of them weren't nitrous. They were both all motor. You really can't be serious. That Supra probably hass in excess of 125hp more than either Camaro. Put a turbo Camaro up there and see what happens. I have seen a modded GMC Typhoon hang and in the end beat a turbo Supra. Yeah, Supras are nice cars but they are not the fastest.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Turbo Camaro vs Turbo Supra

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nshSOUHWutI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nshSOUHWutI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Another Turbo Camaro vs Turbo Supra

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pbZ25S89O0g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pbZ25S89O0g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Even the new V6 Camaro has almost the same horsepower as the Mustang V8. Thats sad.


----------



## Hintz (Sep 3, 2009)

jason99ws6 said:


> Actually the COPO camaro or the ZL1 car was rated at 425hp which actually put down probably well under 325RWHP which is where it counts.  The 2010 are consistently putting down 350+ to the rear wheels.  which with the drivetrain loss on the LS3 motor, puts it roughly around a 440-450ish HP motor.  Sad part is they are heavy pigs at around 3900lbs.  But they do get 18/26mpg.   Try that with a carb'd 427 chevy.



Actually, your way wrong here. The Aluminum ZL1 has been dyno'd by Hot Rod mag at around 625hp, that was stock. With slicks they would run deep into 10 sec range in the 1/4 mile. They would eat a new SS for lunch, while I do like the new Camaro's a lot, they need to loose 800lbs at least they are way to heavy, but you can thank the government for that.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, they are definitely boats when it comes to weight. They are just way to heavy to make a decent turn at a good speed without oversteering or understeering. Most "muscle cars" now-a-days are like that now. Whatever happened the the 2000lb car with a huge motor in it and nothing else inside but a gear shift, steering wheel, lap belt, and a speedo?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Well for  40k i could get a built 93-96 TOYOTA supra that wil outrun, outhandle and look better.
> Also cant remember the #s on a 69 zl1 camaro but im sure it made more hp and ran better than this thing they call a camaro.
> By the way who sells more mustang or camaro?
> Another failed attempt by GM!!!




maybe so on all points...especially the fact that you would be driving a 12+ year old toyota


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe so on all points...especially the fact that you would be driving a 12+ year old toyota


----------



## mike bell (Sep 3, 2009)

Well my boss finally got his two weeks ago.   Right away he hated it.  In his words its a "Pig"  He traded his 09' Z06 vett for it and now he wants the vett back.

Plus, with 10 miles on the OD,  the dang car was leaking oil on the floor!!  We put it up on the lift and had to have a GM mechanic to come out and check it out. Crazy

My boss only got it because he wants to make a shifter for it, like all the other ones we make at www.mgwltd.com

My boss changes cars every few months almost. Earlier this year I think he had a Lotus Elise and then got a GTR for a while and traded it for the Z06.


----------



## Eric Brooks (Sep 3, 2009)

Tell George @ MGW I said hello.  Have not talked to him in a while.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 3, 2009)

bsanders said:


> Jason, with what you have written, i'm shocked. Are you serious about the 1969 ZL-1?????? Baffles me to no end. That motor was a beast! Super Chevy or somebody did a dyno on an original, not modded at all and it' dynoed over 500bhp . Chevy had to list that it had "only" had 430hp because of power to weight ratio. Go to HowStuffWorks.com and go to the muscle cars and find the COPO and Yenkos, also the L88 Vettes.



On an engine dyno it was around 450-475hp but on a chasis dyno they were well under that being the extreme drivetrain loss of the A3 turbo tranny's.  The 4spd manuals were closer to 400 rear wheel hp.  (actual horse power)


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, slushboxes are notorious for "losing"power through the gears. its anywhere from 15%-30% loss.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hintz said:


> Actually, your way wrong here. The Aluminum ZL1 has been dyno'd by Hot Rod mag at around 625hp, that was stock. With slicks they would run deep into 10 sec range in the 1/4 mile. They would eat a new SS for lunch, while I do like the new Camaro's a lot, they need to loose 800lbs at least they are way to heavy, but you can thank the government for that.



The 1969 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1
Specifications
Wheelbase, inches: 108.1
Weight, lbs: 3,300
Number built: 69
Base price: $7,200

Standard Engine
Type: ohv V-8
Displacement, cid: 427
Fuel system: 1 x 4bbl.
Compression ratio: 12.0:1
Horsepower @ rpm: 430 @ 5200
Torque @ rpm: 450 @ 4400

Representative Performance
0-60 mph, sec: 5.3
1/4 mile, sec. @ mph: 13.16 @ 110


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 3, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Yeah, slushboxes are notorious for "losing"power through the gears. its anywhere from 15%-30% loss.



cant hardly break them...but you gotta pay the piper!


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 4, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe so on all points...especially the fact that you would be driving a 12+ year old toyota



Its still hard to beat the styling and performance of those supras, im jus sayin if i was spending 40k  on a car it would be a supra. They hold their value really well!!!
 As far as the camaros the one was a BB 454 whats that 7.4 l vs. 3.0 l - 3.4 l i mean really.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 4, 2009)

Also pretty sure a supra still holds the record for the texas mile at around 250mph for a STREET CAR , and there are modded vette's, and all other sorts of cars out there tryin to break that record. I could be wrong b ut last time i checked he was still holding the record..


----------



## Hintz (Sep 4, 2009)

jason99ws6 said:


> The 1969 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1
> Specifications
> Wheelbase, inches: 108.1
> Weight, lbs: 3,300
> ...


110 is a mid 12sec pass with some traction, but like I said the guys at Hot Rod magazine threw some slicks and headers on it and ran some 10sec passes, so I guess you could take that however.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 4, 2009)

mike bell said:


> He traded his 09' Z06 vett for it and now he wants the vett back.



camaro is a nice ride, but dont know if ida swapped those cars


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 4, 2009)

jason99ws6 said:


> cant hardly break them...but you gotta pay the piper!



You can break them, BUT the more money you put into the strength of them, the less likely you are to break them.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 4, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Its still hard to beat the styling and performance of those supras, im jus sayin if i was spending 40k  on a car it would be a supra. They hold their value really well!!!
> As far as the camaros the one was a BB 454 whats that 7.4 l vs. 3.0 l - 3.4 l i mean really.





93f1fiddy said:


> Also pretty sure a supra still holds the record for the texas mile at around 250mph for a STREET CAR , and there are modded vette's, and all other sorts of cars out there tryin to break that record. I could be wrong b ut last time i checked he was still holding the record..



I do agree with you there. The Supra does hold its value well because so few of them have ever been built. They are easy to mod and super fast. The Camaros and 'vettes has to have alot of convincing to go that fast. I respect the Supra, so don't get me wrong there. They are really fast cars and very easy to get speed out of them.

That BB Camaro was just to heavy to hang with the Supra anyway. That motor is obsolete now as far as getting reliable power out of it.

And yes, that Supra still is holding the record at 246.2 MPH. I have never seen any other street car go that fast. Some other cars might be able to out accelerate a Supra, but a Supra can get stupid fast when you sink enough money into it.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hintz said:


> 110 is a mid 12sec pass with some traction, but like I said the guys at Hot Rod magazine threw some slicks and headers on it and ran some 10sec passes, so I guess you could take that however.



all depends on the run/weather/traction/etc. .  I have a timeslip that says 15.69 @104mph.  and yes....its legit.  This was also with 532rwhp.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 4, 2009)

but but but....its still a 12+ year old toyota.  might go really fast but...


----------



## ryano (Sep 4, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> camaro is a nice ride, but dont know if ida swapped those cars



I guarantee you I wouldnt have 

if he is a car guy he should have known he couldnt have went from a '09 Z06 to a '10  Camaro SS and be happy 

I like the new SS Camaro but the Z06 is my dream car!  The new ZR1 is even higher on the list!


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 4, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> And yes, that Supra still is holding the record at 246.2 MPH. I have never seen any other street car go that fast. Some other cars might be able to out accelerate a Supra, but a Supra can get stupid fast when you sink enough money into it.



That is just sick right there!! Cant beat that boost.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 4, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> That is just sick right there!! Cant beat that boost.



They can handle alotof boost and they sound sick when you go through the gears........



But nothing sounds better than an American V8 through a set of Flowmasters.


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 4, 2009)

The Camaro is a pig! This beat it.....


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 4, 2009)

You know, I know of Dodge diesels that can beat that Mustang, and they weigh over twice as much.


----------



## jason99ws6 (Sep 5, 2009)

i know hondas that could beat that mustang....lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 5, 2009)

ryano said:


> I like the new SS Camaro but the Z06 is my dream car!  The new ZR1 is even higher on the list!



I have 5 Z06s and 1 ZR1 here to drool over!

course the new 2010 Grandsport is a z06 body in a convertible or targa that is sweet as well!


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 5, 2009)

What can beat what is realitive. Stock for stock your cummins and Honda loose!


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 6, 2009)

66 POJ said:


> What can beat what is realitive. Stock for stock your cummins and Honda loose!



Ok, well I also know of stock Cummins that can beat that as well. But that doesn't matter though. You gotta love that Mustang growl.


----------



## Crackerz (Sep 6, 2009)

You can pretty much chuck all the factory furnished specs issued back then. The were often grossly understated, because this was at the beginning of the insurance wars, which eventually, along with emissions controls mandated by the feds, killed the true muscle car era. The highest rated HP Corvette of the era was the '67 with an L-88 427, I believe. It was rated in the mid 400's I think, but was actually closer to 565 hp.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Sep 12, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> Actually, you can spend $40k to get the Supra with a billion miles on it and spend another $25k to make it go fast.



Ain't that the truth, I watched my brother do it to his. Bad ride, but he had  close to 50 g's in a car with 100K on it


----------



## leadoff (Sep 12, 2009)

GibbyDiesel said:


> But nothing sounds better than an American V8 through a set of Flowmasters.



But to obtain too fast and furious status, you need a 98 Civic with a bumblebee muffler and a huge wing on the back.  As an added stipulation to obtained 2F&F status, you are required to rev the engine up repeatedly whenever you pull up next to someone at a red light until the light turns green.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 12, 2009)

leadoff said:


> But to obtain too fast and furious status, you need a 98 Civic with a bumblebee muffler and a huge wing on the back.  As an added stipulation to obtained 2F&F status, you are required to rev the engine up repeatedly whenever you pull up next to someone at a red light until the light turns green.



Also, don't forget the 9000 NOS stickers.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 13, 2009)

I blow away those rice burners all the time in my safari van.  I put a crate 350 HO in it with a built up 700r4. Wish I had gone with the zz383 but had to stay with in budget at the time. I've had it small blocked for 8 years now with only 30k on motor/trans.


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 13, 2009)

buckmanmike said:


> I blow away those rice burners all the time in my safari van.  I put a crate 350 HO in it with a built up 700r4. Wish I had gone with the zz383 but had to stay with in budget at the time. I've had it small blocked for 8 years now with only 30k on motor/trans.




I do the same in my Cummins and my Blazer. Its funny to see the looks on their faces when you beat them. And they try to come up with some lame excuses. "My clutch is slipping" or "I have a virus in my computer!"


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Sep 14, 2009)

Im sorry  but a supra is no honda as far as the riceburner goes. yes its a12 yr old car but it looks better, a 69 camaro is 40 yr old and it looks better. its like 2 women, one 20yr old and one 40 yr old, if the 40 yr old looks better im takin her home!!!!


----------



## GibbyDiesel (Sep 14, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Im sorry  but a supra is no honda as far as the riceburner goes. yes its a12 yr old car but it looks better, a 69 camaro is 40 yr old and it looks better. its like 2 women, one 20yr old and one 40 yr old, if the 40 yr old looks better im takin her home!!!!



True, I don't classify a Supra as a rice burner. At least some people with those actually know what they are doing and know something about the car.


----------



## F15Budman (Sep 18, 2009)

My first car was a 1972 camaro. Great looking car.


----------



## mhayes (Sep 19, 2009)

93f1fiddy said:


> Im sorry  but a supra is no honda as far as the riceburner goes. yes its a12 yr old car but it looks better, a 69 camaro is 40 yr old and it looks better. its like 2 women, one 20yr old and one 40 yr old, if the 40 yr old looks better im takin her home!!!!



I would have to check out the miles on her first. They tend to roll those back after they get so high!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 22, 2009)

F15Budman said:


> My first car was a 1972 camaro. Great looking car.




Had one of those myself. Great car!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

dang laney thats a sweet ride!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> dang laney thats a sweet ride!



Thanks, JT. I bought it for$1750.00   

Don't want to tell you what I sold it for.

I see them sometimes on Barrett Jackson, and they bring a pretty penny!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 23, 2010)

nice cars yall. 

i have a yellow 2010 SS/RS (LS-3 M6) with the 21" wheels on the way. it should be here in about 2 more weeks.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 23, 2010)

doublelungdriller said:


> nice cars yall.
> 
> i have a yellow 2010 SS/RS (LS-3 M6) with the 21" wheels on the way. it should be here in about 2 more weeks.


sweet ride dld!!!!

I now have about 40 on the lot which should be more than anyone in the region.

amazing how many of these beasts that have sold over the last year


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 23, 2010)

i thinking i want it in orange with white ss stripes, i've been looking and have not found one like it yet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim, check your PMs


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 26, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> sweet ride dld!!!!
> 
> I now have about 40 on the lot which should be more than anyone in the region.
> 
> amazing how many of these beasts that have sold over the last year



dang jim i should have came to you first!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 26, 2010)

I like everything except the grill and the tail lights. Something about the front and back just don't look right to me.


----------



## silentsteps (Mar 27, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> but but but....its still a 12+ year old toyota.  might go really fast but...


atleast the toyota will still be running strong in 12 years...


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 30, 2010)

billy673 said:


> that new camaro is the baddest ride out there besides the vette.



X2X2 Im not sure i would take anything over a new ZR1 !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 30, 2010)

silentsteps said:


> atleast the toyota will still be running strong in 12 years...



thats because you cant get the accelerator to let up so it just keeps on running



THWACKG5 said:


> X2X2 Im not sure i would take anything over a new ZR1 !!!


  I agree I have a blade silver for sale that I get to drool over every day...sweet sweet machine!



doublelungdriller said:


> dang jim i should have came to you first!


dont worry about it, you will love yours and it is every bit worth the wait


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2010)

What kind of deal can you find me on a used Bugatti Veyron Jim?  I kind of trend towards real sports cars..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 30, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> What kind of deal can you find me on a used Bugatti Veyron Jim?  I kind of trend towards real sports cars..



if you are ok with as old as 2008...

http://www.dupontregistry.com/autos/Search/DRauSearchDetails.aspx?itemid=766493


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> if you are ok with as old as 2008...
> 
> http://www.dupontregistry.com/autos/Search/DRauSearchDetails.aspx?itemid=766493


 
Fair price but not thrilled about the color. I had more of a pearl white in mind.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 30, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> Fair price but not thrilled about the color. I had more of a pearl white in mind.



gotta step up in a year

http://bugattithecar.com/bugatti-pearl-white-for-sale-location-moscow-germany/


----------



## fountain (Mar 30, 2010)

good pics up there jt, but i see some "real camaros" sitting in the background.


----------



## david w. (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> thats because you cant get the accelerator to let up so it just keeps on running


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 3, 2010)

here is ours. we got it yesterday.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey yall camaro guys i have my factory r/s wheels and tires for sale on here if yall know anybody that wants them.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 3, 2010)

Heres a real muscle car 540 HP 510 ft lbs torque. So much for you guys saying the Camaro has more HP than a V8 Mustang.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Heres a real muscle car 540 HP 510 ft lbs torque. So much for you guys saying the Camaro has more HP than a V8 Mustang.



nice car man

but a 33,000 camaro with a $5,000 supercharger will blow the paint off of that $55,000 supercharged ford

and you would still have around 17k left in your pocket.



besides the v-6 camaro will  the 4.6 (v-8) GT


----------



## lswoody (Apr 3, 2010)

They are some sharp looking cars but I still prefer my Z71 truck. But my wife says if the 2010 Camaro SS comes in purple, she'll take one!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 3, 2010)

My pockets aren't that deep.Maybe when i find a job i can get one.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 3, 2010)

doublelungdriller said:


> nice car man
> 
> but a 33,000 camaro with a $5,000 supercharger will blow the paint off of that $55,000 supercharged ford
> 
> ...



You must of not of gotten the memo. Ford has a  new 5.0L modular motor in the Mustang no more 4.6. They just came out with it in 2010. And your bragging about a $33,000 Camaro no wonder they can sell won at that price with all the help they got from the Gov bailout. Back when GM was building Trans Am, Camaro and Firebirds Ford sold more Mustangs than all three GM foxbodys put together and then doubled. Why do you think they closed them down. Next time you wash that new Camaro knock on the fenders and see how many of them are metal and not plastic.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 4, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> You must of not of gotten the memo. Ford has a  new 5.0L modular motor in the Mustang no more 4.6. They just came out with it in 2010. And your bragging about a $33,000 Camaro no wonder they can sell won at that price with all the help they got from the Gov bailout. Back when GM was building Trans Am, Camaro and Firebirds Ford sold more Mustangs than all three GM foxbodys put together and then doubled. Why do you think they closed them down. Next time you wash that new Camaro knock on the fenders and see how many of them are metal and not plastic.



you must not got the memo

the 5.0 does not come out until the 2011 mustang and it has 400hp. which just proves my point, ford had to do that because chevy was  there butt 

besides i had a 2008 mustang gt/cs and it was not near the car that this camaro ss is


----------



## tcward (Apr 4, 2010)

doublelungdriller said:


> nice car man
> 
> but a 33,000 camaro with a $5,000 supercharger will blow the paint off of that $55,000 supercharged ford
> 
> ...



DLD wake up, it's a dream, you've already spent the extra 17K---ask OBAMA!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Heres a real muscle car 540 HP 510 ft lbs torque. So much for you guys saying the Camaro has more HP than a V8 Mustang.


 
That's a go cart. It couldn't even hang in through the Bugatti Veyrons first gear...


----------



## littleman102475 (Apr 4, 2010)

my mother bought one new about 3 months ago its the z28  man that thing will run wow


----------



## murf (Apr 4, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> sweet ride dld!!!!
> 
> I now have about 40 on the lot which should be more than anyone in the region.
> 
> amazing how many of these beasts that have sold over the last year



Is that a 69 z I see in the 2nd row? If so it's the best car you have.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 4, 2010)

doublelungdriller said:


> you must not got the memo
> 
> the 5.0 does not come out until the 2011 mustang and it has 400hp. which just proves my point, ford had to do that because chevy was  there butt
> 
> besides i had a 2008 mustang gt/cs and it was not near the car that this camaro ss is



Chevy was kicking who's butt? They didn't build a Camaro for how many years? Your right the 5.0 comes out in 2011 but you can get one by the end of the year. Let's see who sells more this year. You know the Mustang still out sold the Camaro last year and is out selling it this year. The main problem with Chevy is the lack of parts you can buy and put on your Camaro. They don't have a Motorsport dept at Chevy and all Chevy aftermarket parts cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 4, 2010)

tcward said:


> DLD wake up, it's a dream, you've already spent the extra 17K---ask OBAMA!



There is some truth in that LOL.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 4, 2010)

tcward said:


> DLD wake up, it's a dream, you've already spent the extra 17K---ask OBAMA!



 YEP YOU ARE CORRECT


----------



## fountain (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont think the camaro will hang with the snake..even with the blower.  the 03-04 cobras were bad with the 4.6 and that one is the 5.4 like the lightnings, so it should do pretty well.  a simple upper pulley swap and "see ya later".

that is a fine car though.  they would definately be fun to play with, but it would be like every other toy i had.  i would never drive it!


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think we can all agree that both Camaros and Mustangs are way to much money. I just can't see spending  $30,000 for either of them brand new.


----------



## fountain (Apr 6, 2010)

ride in one one time and you may change your mind...... a camaro or a cobra/gt 500 that is.  the regulat gt's are blah...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2010)

murf said:


> Is that a 69 z I see in the 2nd row? If so it's the best car you have.



yep its a sweet sweet 69!  I still think I like the 68 convert to the right of it though


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Let's see who sells more this year. You know the Mustang still out sold the Camaro last year and is out selling it this year.



sorry but camaro has outsold the mustang and challenger individually every month since June of 09...and first delivery wasnt even until april 09

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74608


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I think we can all agree that both Camaros and Mustangs are way to much money. I just can't see spending  $30,000 for either of them brand new.



thats the problem with ALL new cars or trucks these days.  full size crew cab 4wd trucks are all in the mid 30s and up and tahoes and suburbans can now pass 60K!


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you get a smaller engine in that camaro? One of the guys on my street has one ,and it sounds like a 6 cylinder or something. They are good looking cars but, his sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Can you get a smaller engine in that camaro? One of the guys on my street has one ,and it sounds like a 6 cylinder or something. They are good looking cars but, his sounds pretty bad.



yep a 304hp V6.  without an exhaust upgrade it just sounds liek a V6


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Zr1*



DBM78 said:


> Heres a real muscle car 540 HP 510 ft lbs torque. So much for you guys saying the Camaro has more HP than a V8 Mustang.



No here is a real American factory muscle car.  

638 hp and 608 ft lbs torque


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well when you don't a Camaro for 7 years I bet there are people wanting one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 9, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> No here is a real American factory muscle car.
> 
> 638 hp and 608 ft lbs torque



that I think we can all agree on.  I have a blade silver to drool over right now, but just sold an arctic white...and that was something else!


----------



## fountain (Apr 10, 2010)

yep...a factory low 11, high 10, 1/4 mile car!!!  those are very impressive..a touch on the high side though


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 11, 2010)

fountain said:


> yep...a factory low 11, high 10, 1/4 mile car!!!  those are very impressive..a touch on the high side though



lol thats an understatement if Ive ever heard one!


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 20, 2010)

Here my camaro....1997 30th Anniversary SS Convertible....1 of 251 built. It's a 6 speed.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked mine up last Thursday, I bought a used one with all of 207 miles on it. I love it. I got the loaded SS with the 6 speed transmission. It is absolutely a beast! My wife even likes to drive it. Oh, by the way, GM has already paid off their government loan, 5 years early to boot.


----------



## UXO (Apr 27, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I picked mine up last Thursday, I bought a used one with all of 207 miles on it. I love it. I got the loaded SS with the 6 speed transmission. It is absolutely a beast! My wife even likes to drive it. Oh, by the way, GM has already paid off their government loan, 5 years early to boot.



They kinda paid it off.  They used other bailout money to pay off the loan.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 27, 2010)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> I picked mine up last Thursday, I bought a used one with all of 207 miles on it. I love it. I got the loaded SS with the 6 speed transmission. It is absolutely a beast! My wife even likes to drive it. Oh, by the way, GM has already paid off their government loan, 5 years early to boot.



Keep drinking the Kool aid. They used other TARP money to make a payment toward the debt. Kinda like saying you need $100 but I give $200 and you pay back the $100 earlier cause you don't need it. Thats the simplest way I can explain it. They paid back money they didn't need. Look at the facts GM paid back 8.1 billion to the US Gov and Canada they owe. GM also posted a 4th quarter loss of 3.4 billion. So ask yourself this how does a company have a 3.4 billion loss and payback 8 billion earlier. Do you get it? Is that simple enough for you? GM hasn't turned a profit since 2004. Keep buying your Goverment Motors vehicles your paying for them twice.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys that have them new cameros,  yall install the MGW shifters yet?   






I went to the Camero5 fest down in Valdosta last week.  Seen alot of cameros.  Here is  a picture of a 2010 with a retro kit of the front end.  It really makes it look like 60's model.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 27, 2010)

That Camero aftermarket kit looks kinda cheap and doesn't fit with the new body style. I have to say the new Dodges are growing on me and look better than the Camero.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Keep drinking the Kool aid. They used other TARP money to make a payment toward the debt. Kinda like saying you need $100 but I give $200 and you pay back the $100 earlier cause you don't need it. Thats the simplest way I can explain it. They paid back money they didn't need. Look at the facts GM paid back 8.1 billion to the US Gov and Canada they owe. GM also posted a 4th quarter loss of 3.4 billion. So ask yourself this how does a company have a 3.4 billion loss and payback 8 billion earlier. Do you get it? Is that simple enough for you? GM hasn't turned a profit since 2004. Keep buying your Goverment Motors vehicles your paying for them twice.



You must want me to drive a Ford or Chrysler product. They both suck in my opinion, I'll keep my Chevrolet's. But to each his own. That's what is great about America.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 6, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> That Camero aftermarket kit looks kinda cheap and doesn't fit with the new body style. I have to say the new Dodges are growing on me and look better than the Camero.



I agree, I don't like the aftermarket body kit. The Charger's aren't bad looking. I just don't like Dodge.


----------



## Eric Brooks (May 6, 2010)

I've tuned a few 2010 Camaros and they are nice, but I just don't like the looks of them, plus they are too heavy.  Gotta make 600 RWHP to make them move.


----------



## IHUNTGA (May 13, 2010)

Man thats a nice looking ride. Bet it will haul a too. Im still kicking myself around for selling my 1969 ss 1yr ago .Heres a pic of my car I parted with. thx,wes


----------



## scott odom (Jul 9, 2010)

*camaro*

been a corvette ,camaro lover for years but gm screwed this up bad , corvette still looks good,but the camaro really needs help, right now the old style looks cant beat the challenger


----------



## cobb (Jul 9, 2010)

back to the Supra talk-  back in the day -90's- I rode and drove some fast cars and the Supra was plain scary..not to hijack the thread but the Supra has my respect and they should build it again IMO..the Camaro doesn't do it for me looks wise..The Challenger looks retro and same for the Mustang which is ok in my book..the Vette's HP these days is crazy..

bring back the Supra!


----------

